# Azalea Root



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been looking at these and I am wondering if anyone uses it? What it costs at the stores? Where to get it? If you've contemplated adding it to your "scape" but not been able to afford it.

Just some general ideas and thoughts would be nice.

I had a bark less branch (sourced locally from a fallen tree) in my tank that my smaller fish loved using as a gauntlet that larger fauna could not safety penetrate to chase. It slowly deteriorated over 3-4 months until I had to take it out of the tank. Thinking of a more permanent solution and want to know from those who have used Azalea, how that worked for them?


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know if it is for fish, but azalea is toxic to dogs..


----------

